# RIP Isaac Hayes



## Rytes (Aug 10, 2008)

*MEMPHIS, TN (WMC-TV) -* Musician Isaac Hayes died early Sunday morning, according to Shelby County Sheriff's Department spokesperson Steve Shular.
  A Shelby County sheriff's deputy responded to Hayes' home after his wife found him on the floor near a treadmill inside his home.
  Hayes was taken to Baptist East Hospital in Memphis, where he was pronounced dead at 2:08am.
  Deputies with the Shelby County Sheriff's Department are continuing their investigation into Hayes' death, but they believe no foul play was involved.

http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=8817903



this is getting depressing...


----------



## Defender (Aug 10, 2008)

I really don't want to believe this is true... better listen to Hot Buttered Soul in his honor


----------



## Molotov (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh! It's like day after day, another awesome person leaves the world. This is a sign from someone who wants to torture everyone with the shitty people the world has to offer today.


----------

